# Clay project gone wrong?



## creativewriting (Sep 9, 2009)

Half-way through a project I wasn't happy with how it was going. I grabbed the clay and started mixing it together to go into the scrap pile. After a few kneads I looked down and had to stop in my tracks. This twist pen was the result. I need to be careful and pay attention the next time I mess something up.


----------



## David M (Sep 9, 2009)

nice mistake , is the clay very heavy compared to acrylic ?

David 

http://davidspen.com/


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 9, 2009)

Good job on this, you should mess up more often!:biggrin:


----------



## creativewriting (Sep 9, 2009)

> is the clay very heavy compared to acrylic ?


Compared to acrylic I think the clay is about the same.
K


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 10, 2009)

Don't you just love "Happy Accidents" . Great job .


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 10, 2009)

It's very cool looking but nothing compares to your football pen.  I don't even like football, but man that's a crazy awesome pen!


----------



## leehljp (Sep 10, 2009)

Agreed, That is a Happy Accident! Nice looking.


----------



## markgum (Sep 10, 2009)

awesome job


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 10, 2009)

gotta love it when that happens.

my duds have been just that, duds. :redface:


----------



## hewunch (Sep 10, 2009)

Some guys have all the luck. Seriously, great accident!


----------



## bracky1 (Sep 10, 2009)

Very nice, I hope you've remembered the recipe :biggrin:


----------



## creativewriting (Sep 10, 2009)

No recipe, no scraps, just this pen.  I guess you could say it is truely "one-of-a-kind"!


----------



## broitblat (Sep 10, 2009)

My "mistakes" should look so good 

  -Barry


----------



## Jgrden (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice job. I am goiung to try my first clay, soon.  How soon? I am not sure. but congratulations on a real nice ending.


----------

